# Jet 1221



## beck3906 (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone have the Jet 1221 that can offer user evaluations?


----------



## JohnGreco (Sep 20, 2013)

This might help 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...oplog_searchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=1221


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 20, 2013)

There ha e been lots of conversations. 

Yes, get it.


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> There ha e been lots of conversations.
> 
> Yes, get it.



Amazing comment.  

I did a search for 1221 and returned 27 threads.   Many of these were before the time the 1221 was released.  The 1221 in one thread was part of a part number.

Of the threads that related to the 1221, there were 2 threads that had relevant comments.  One comment was from penman1 and another was linking a video.  Most comments indicated someone wanted to order one or they had it on order.

A search for 1221vs provided a few more threads and a couple of posts with true user comments with meaningful information.

It's very easy to say to search for the previous threads.  You can understand why folks get frustrated when their request isn't answered.

So, I'll ask again.

Anyone want to give current feelings about the 1221?  It's been out long enough someone would have a number of hours on it and not give the review of it being fresh out of the box.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 21, 2013)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/jet-1221vs-review-113635/


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry for the typo in that comment by the way.  

I have had problems actually locating past threads through searches as well.  Sometimes the discussions show up in unlikely threads too.   I was not being dismissive.  There has been conversation about the 1221vs every week.  It just gets tiring after awhile, which is not your fault.   When I was looking to make the (substantial) purchase, I too wanted all the info I could get. 

You do bring up a good point about most of the comments being related to first using the lathe.   I should do a lengthier review sometime.  

Here's some succinct comments- 

There is no difference in the lathe from first use to several hours on it.  It's a good, very solid lathe.  The other options in the range are the delta 46-460 ($729), the Nova Comet (called a midi but seems sized somewhere between mini in midi).  There is also a grizzly in the same size range with good reviews.  All have users here with favorable comments.  

That makes the Jet favorable to many over the Delta is that Delta's service support has been abysmal for many people and the future uncertain.  Particularly for parts.  Otherwise the delta is a great lathe.  

For the Jet.  Some highlights- 

- Reverse.  Nice feature. I don't use it as much as I probably should, but it works great (be safe - locking chuck if using one).  You can switch directions without shutting it off.  Just flip the switch and it goes from forward to back.  

- digital readout.  Some people say this is no big deal.  I love it.  I can do task repeatably and not have to guess when speed I'm Turing at.  

- electronic speed control knob.  So so so nice.   Some people don't like the controls on the right side.  I find it perfect and safer than reaching up over the spinning work. 

- wide ways, very robust and beefy.  Bigger than lathes that cost 2-3 times the money.  

- smooth.  Nice.  Little vibration

- hand wheels are easy to use.  Tail stock is easy to lock down.   Centers line up nicely.  

- belt is easy to change (3 speeds) with the ratcheting tension system.  I only over change the belt to turn bowls.  It is a nice low speed low end that other lathes don't have. Versatility is where this lathe shines.  Pens, boxes, smallish (up to 12") bowls.  It is actually really solid for bowls.   Don't let the haters tell you otherwise.  If it fits, it will turn on this lathe.  

For pens, stoppers etc, I never touch the belt.  Always on high.  I turn between 1200-2500+.  I sand - (I'm not telling.). Drill around 500.  Apply ca around 300.  All on the same belt.  Just twist the knob baby. 

Comes with 2 tool rests.  Both are too long if you TBC but otherwise fine.  Faceplate is a little rough on fit and finish (particularly the threads) but works. 

Downsides?    Paint just isn't the best.   It's the only substantial flaw in my mind.  Not a deal breaker, I just wish they had powder coated it.  I think the $800 price to warrants that.  

End thoughts.   The after use review is basically the same as the initial review.  You will not find a long range review.  It's still a new lathe.  

Hopefully that helps and will provide some comments to the inevitable future Inquiries into this lathe.  

Personal advice?

What can you afford and what are you going to turn?

Really tight budget or only an occasional turner or trying turning?   Look at the Comet or Jet mini.  I had an old Delta to start and bought this when I knew I was committed.   And was selling some items to help fund the hobby.  

Do you love turning?   You love turning pens and other small projects.   You turn some boxes or small bowls or want to.  Or you turn pens constantly.   Get this lathe.   If you want to be a bowl turner primarily, get a bigger lathe.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 22, 2013)

I love my jet 1221 I have had no problems with it. I love the reversing feature for sanding and the motor has a lot of torque at the low speed for drilling operations.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 22, 2013)

Leatherman1998 said:


> I love my jet 1221 I have had no problems with it. I love the reversing feature for sanding and the motor has a lot of torque at the low speed for drilling operations.  Levi Woodard Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


  Levi,      Do you change the belt to drill?  I've had no problems drilling with the belt on high.  I turn the speed down to about 500.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Sep 22, 2013)

When I am using a 2 in forstner bit I do.

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 22, 2013)

Leatherman1998 said:


> When I am using a 2 in forstner bit I do.  Levi Woodard Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner



Lol.  I can see that!   I was thinking of drilling pen blanks.  

I haven't drilled any wide holes since getting the 1221.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Rick:
I seriously considered this lathe to replace a Jet 1014VSI. 95 percent of my work is in pens made from alternative materials, and sometimes wood/metal/resin hybrids.

One of the shops in Atlanta allowed me to "test drive" their shop 1221.
The positives were ran smooth and almost as true as my Delta 46-460. The digital readout was nice, so I did pick up a $20 aftermarket tach for my current lathes. VERY SLOW Speed for applying CA finish.

The things that eliminated it does not turn nearly as fast as the Delta, or for that matter, as the old jet 1014. I cut mostly with Carbide cutters (Woodchuck) or diamond tipped cutters. On alternative materials cut with super sharp tooling, the faster I can cut, the less sanding and finishing required.

Secondly, the indexing lock was exactly the same as the 1014 VSI. I do a considerable amount of pen barrel fluting, and the Jet locking system is sorta "so-so" on a precise lock down. There is a good bit of "wobble" when locked.

Finally, perhaps the biggest thing was control location. I'm right handed. I use Abranet and Micromesh and I push the cutting tools with my right hand. To power the 1221 on and off (I stop and start the lathe maybe 30 times between grits, for cross sanding) I had to put down my tools or sanding materials, power on or off, OR keep my materials in my right "working" hand and reach across my body to flip the switch.
THIS DROVE ME INSANE!!! Perhaps just powering the lathe through a foot switch would correct this.

With any of my other lathes (I put a DPDT switch on the 1014VSI to make that lathe reversible, too) I could flip the switch , stop and even reverse the lathe with my left hand while keeping my right hand busy cross sanding, etc.

I don't really see the ill-switch placement as an improvement for lefties. If the head stock were located to the right possibly, but as the 1221 comes out of the box, I needed three hands to use it. Additionally, after 10 plus years of using lathes, ALL which had controls located "left", I imagine in an emergency, I'd look left first.

The 1221 looks solid, just NOT for me.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## roberts (Jan 3, 2014)

I belong to a 'man in sheds' group here in the wilds of Northamptonshire UK and we use one of the first 1221 lathes (mid 2013 issue) and we have found it an excellent and versatile bit of gear. I do find it a little large for pen turning though, I like to get up close when I am doing them, I use a mini lathe at home, it allows me to check my progress better. One small turning I did find was easier on the 1221 (forgive my swearing) was to turn a Christmas tree in under three and a half minutes, it won me a money voucher!
Anyway, from a soggy and wet UK Happy New Year to all especially those across the pond.


----------



## Old Codger (Jan 3, 2014)

Rick...In spite of/or in addition to my previous comments on my Jet 1221VS lathe... I'd HIGHLY recommend this lathe!!!  I LOVE that all the controls (on/off/speed control, reverse/forward/digital readout, etc.) are located on the right hand side of the lathe as it helps me stay out of the 'line of fire' (I am right handed as most of us are...)  from any turnings...Safety First!!!  I expect this lathe to be my 'go to' lathe in my small shop and certainly believe it's the best 'MIDI' lathe out there!  Buy it and you'll love it!!!  If you have big bucks, there are other nicer lathes out there (and MUCH more expensive!!!), but if you're a hobbiest the 1221VS is the perfect lathe!!!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 4, 2014)

PenMan1 said:


> Rick:
> I seriously considered this lathe to replace a Jet 1014VSI. 95 percent of my work is in pens made from alternative materials, and sometimes wood/metal/resin hybrids.
> 
> One of the shops in Atlanta allowed me to "test drive" their shop 1221.
> ...



That's odd my 1221 indexing lock has no play in it. I don't know what is different but my the 1221 can be locked totally locked down.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------

